# How much does it cost to run an A/C on a hybrid car while sitting in traffic.



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Is it cheaper than $.21 a minute we are paid?


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

Idling is a below minimum wage job. Not even Uber could reasonable claim otherwise.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Idling with a pax in car pays $10.00/hour before fuel after uber's 20%

You get zero mpg when you are not moving, this just pulls your average mpg down.... Hard to calculate cost.

Sitting waiting for a ping pays zero.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

In Boston, idling pays $10.08/hour after the 20% commission ($0.21/minute before commission). 

Given that idling uses roughly a gallon of gas per hour, driver pay (before car cost, insurance, maintenance) is something less than minimum wage.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

four dollars and seventeen cents


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

It depends on the hybrid of course, some can run the A/C with the engine off and some can not. Overall it's not particularly expensive, virtually free if running on a high charge, otherwise with a low charge on my C the A/C will force the engine to burn about $.02 worth of gas for a brief recharge every couple of minutes, so maybe $.01 per minute if idling for a long tine.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> In Boston, idling pays $10.08/hour after the 20% commission ($0.21/minute before commission).
> 
> Given that idling uses roughly a gallon of gas per hour, driver pay (before car cost, insurance, maintenance) is something less than minimum wage.


Yeah, but it's a hybrid question, which are virtually free to idle, I usually get a couple hours worth of fares out of one gallon. For Friday night through Saturday night I used just over 8 gallons for 19+ hours online.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

What year/model hybrid are we talking about? They're all different. Only way to 100% know for sure is to buy a Scangauge.


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

Houston is $7.20 after uber cut. WTF


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

$10/hr is more than minimum wage . For 0 work and 0 gas. Turn off your car and stand in shade!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> In Boston, idling pays $10.08/hour after the 20% commission ($0.21/minute before commission).
> 
> Given that idling uses roughly a gallon of gas per hour, driver pay (before car cost, insurance, maintenance) is something less than minimum wage.


So on your figures an Air Con on at idle robs a driver of about 4-5% of their waiting time rate.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

For my Escape Hybrid, it uses .65 gal/hr idling with the a/c on. I just filled the tank today for $2.899. At that fuel cost it breaks down like this:

.65 x $2.899 = $1.88435/hr

$1.88435 / 60 = $0.0314

Pretty much just over 3 cents a minute. 

Hybrids that use electric a/c probably are cheaper to idle with the a/c on.


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

$7.20(.15min) - $1.88 gas =$5.32 hr stuck in traffic for houston


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Idling with a pax in car pays $10.00/hour before fuel after uber's 20%
> 
> You get zero mpg when you are not moving, this just pulls your average mpg down.... Hard to calculate cost.
> 
> Sitting waiting for a ping pays zero.


What you'd want are GPH (gallons per hour) at idle. (GPH is a reading available with a ScanGauge.) Not too hard to calculate after you have that. Per an ecomodder forum's values I found googling "gph prius idle", around 0.11 to 0.5gph (0.5gph is my own car) while idling. So... somewhere between $0.38 and $1.75 while idling in an efficient car?


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

You couldnt pay me to figure out this math problem


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

If you are hot leave the Aircon on.

If not turn it off.

As already mentioned some Hybrids, inc current Prius I was told, can run Aircon with engine off.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

Uber FL only pays .13/minute or $6//hr after Uber's cut before expenses
WAY Below minimum wage...


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

puber said:


> Is it cheaper than $.21 a minute we are paid?


I have to run A/C all the time because it is hot in Florida. Still I average 51 MPG. Ac runs with battery power so it is more efficient than the ones that need the engine idle.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

IEUber said:


> You couldnt pay me to figure out this math problem


^^^
Pay me $11.4650934 / hr. to calculate.



UberXTampa said:


> I have to run A/C all the time because it is hot in Florida. Still I average 51 MPG. Ac runs with battery power so it is more efficient than the ones that need the engine idle.


^^^
Yeh, the compressor is on an electric motor.

After a couple of hours idling in 120 degree heat, I could jumpstart a Prius with my phone battery.


----------



## Bob Darrow (Jan 9, 2015)

Toyotas have electric AC, so sitting still without engine running costs nothing. Honda AC runs off the engine. When sitting and the engine is off, the AC is also off. Not a desirable setup in South Florida.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

One thing to keep in mind... Even if a car has electric a/c, if you sit long enough with the a/c on the battery level will drop to the point where the engine will start to charge the battery. Its not free.


----------

